# حمل RCM ACI Builder - v5.3.0.2 والتفعيل مجانا من م حسين رضا



## إسلام علي (7 سبتمبر 2014)

بجد دعاء من القلب للمهندس المحترم حسين رضا 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناته 
إليكم البرنامج الرائع 

RCM ACI Builder - v5.3.0.2 - Enhanced Algorithm of Cracks Width


Download RCM v5.3.0.2 from the link 
http://www.structural-experts.com/rcm-source/rcm5302.zip
*Activation Form Link*
http://rcm-activation.structural-experts.com







*RCM ACI Builder* *v5.3.0.2*
*Design of Reinforced Concrete Members according to ACI318M-11*





​
*Realease Notes of Version 5.3.0.2:*

“Crack Width Form” has been enhanced as follow:

1. Maximum concrete clear cover of 50mm was considered for crack width calculation as per ACI350-01, clause: R10.6.4:






2. Crack Width Form distinguish between the cover to center of closest tension steel bar, and the cover to center of the group of tension steel bars. Thus RCM deals now with multiple steel layers in more efficient way.

3. In addition to calculate the cracks width, RCM allows the designer to review the result tensile steel stresses vs those limitations mentioned in ACI350-06, clause 10.6.4:






Note: Pints 1 & 2 mentioned above affect the calculation of following factors:
· “t”: Depth of concrete area in tension zone.
· “A”: Area of concrete in tension zone divided by the number of tension steel bars.






RCM v5.3.0.2 Download Link:

Code:

http://www.structural-experts.com/rcm-source/rcm5302.zip



==================================================================

*Features of RCM ACI Builder:*

RCM ACI-Builder software is a flexible tool gives the structural engineers the ability to design most types of reinforced concrete members according to ACI318M-11 code. 

The advantage of this software is generating full detailed design output report with full formulas and illustrative figures,Therefore; RCM not only consider as a flexible tool for practical design problems, but also it is suitable for educational purposes since it guides the engineers to learn ACI code in depth. 


RCM ACI-Builder Design Platform consists of the following Items: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
A. Design of flexural members (Rectangular and T-Shape Sections): 
A.1-Determine section characteristic under balance case, singly reinforced section & doubly reinforced section. 
A.2-Calculate area of steel according to applied moment. 
A.3-Calculate moment according to provided area of steel. 

B. Design of Shear under following cases: 
B.1- Members subject to shear and flexure only. 
B.2- Members subject to shear and axial compression. 
B.3- Members subject to shear and significant axial tension. 

C. Design of combined shear and torsion under both cases of compatibility and equilibrium torsion. 

D. Design of punching for prestressed and non-prestressed members with all column geometry cases: interior, edge & corner columns. 

E. Control of immediate and long term deflection for beams and slabs. 

F. Design of corbels and brackets. 

G. Design of Beam-Ledge supporting uniformly distributed load. 

H. Control of flexural cracking in beams and one-way slabs. 

I. Design of pile-caps with most general geometry cases: 2,3,4,5 & Strip-Pile Caps. 

J. Design of isolated footings under eccentrically and concentrically case of loading. 


This Release of RCM allows the user to activate his copy of software by himself.
*How to Activate your RCM software copy:*

1. Download RCM v5.3.0.2 from the link 
http://www.structural-experts.com/rcm-source/rcm5302.zip


2. Install RCM, run it, then go to help tab and select "Activate Program ..." command.

3. Follow the instructions shown on Registration window form as shown hereunder:




4. Input the data as requested in *ACTIVATION FORM* web page as shown hereunder.

*Activation Form Link:*
Code:

http://rcm-activation.structural-experts.com






​


5. Click "Submit form" button to receive your Activation Code on your entered personal mail.

6. Enjoy using RCM ACI-Builder.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (7 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخي اسلام هل التفعيل مجان؟ معذرة على السؤال


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 سبتمبر 2014)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي اسلام هل التفعيل مجان؟ معذرة على السؤال


نعم أخي خالد التفعيل مجانا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (7 سبتمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> نعم أخي خالد التفعيل مجانا



اذن نعتذر لاستاذنا حسين رضا اننا تاخرنا في تثبيت الموضوع ...


----------



## khabdin (7 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## Do It (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزى الله المهندس ​ المحترم حسين رضا عنا خير الجزاء ​


----------



## هيثم محمد على (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## zazu (8 سبتمبر 2014)

جزى الله المهندس
المحترم حسين رضا عنا خير الجزاء​


----------



## ahmed7788 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

البرنامج روعه بجد


----------



## naddor (9 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم موضوع وبرنامج جميل


----------



## rammah (19 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وفى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## emadwww (19 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جدا


----------



## freemanghassan (19 سبتمبر 2014)

نعجز عن الشكر ... 

شكرا .. شكرا .. شكرا .. 

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ حسين رضا 

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ إسلام علي .. 

جهودكم مشكورة .. ألف شكر .. لكم كل الاحترام​


----------



## Akmal (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng / A.E (20 سبتمبر 2014)

هل يمكن استخدام الاصدارات السابقة للكود aci أم أنه مقتصر فقط على الكود 2011؟


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (21 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك في المهندس رضا و يجعله في ميزان حسناته 
و يبارك فيك يا مهندس اسلام لان انا كنت بابحث عن ال activation للبرنامج


----------



## adnan sharafeddine (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكر خاص للمهندس خسين رضا المحترم


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (3 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبدالرحمن أحمد 0 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

​معلش ممكن نبذه صغيره عن البرنامج واستخدامه الاكثر فائده ؟​


----------



## وسيمبوست (6 أكتوبر 2014)

برنامج يعد من أفضل البرامج المساعدة بالنسبة لي - شكرا م/حسين رضا


----------



## م وليد (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير ولكن لم يتم التفعيل


----------



## m.e.elsherbiny (24 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا علي البرنامج و التفعيل


----------



## ST.ENG (24 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saloha (9 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااعلي المجهود


----------



## anass81 (11 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## amrcivil (12 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## عزت صالح (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nn7n (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم جميع و نسال الله السداد للأخ حسين رضا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (29 يناير 2015)

*الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
على البرنامج المميز و المفيد و الضروري جدا جدا


----------



## إسلام علي (6 يونيو 2015)

نتمنى من المهندس العزيز [MENTION=448426]حسين رضا[/MENTION] 
أن يكمل ما بدءه ويطور ما توقف في البرنامج ويزود عليه ما أمكن 
صراحة البرنامج ممتاز


----------



## مهادر محمد محمود (7 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## amrcivil (7 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## ahmad ayash (7 يونيو 2015)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس المتميز حسين رضا و المشرفين على الملتقى


----------



## سامو جاك (8 يونيو 2015)

بس فية حاجات ناقصة زي تصميم القطاعات عالاحمال الراسية والعزوم كمان الاساسات المعرضة لعزوم مابيحسبهاش 

لكن شكرا ع المجهود


----------



## ENG.NADIA SAMI (24 يونيو 2015)

ممكن لينك تحميل برنامج ال rcm builder لان الرابط الموجود لا يمكننى تحميله
وشكرا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (23 فبراير 2017)

شكرا علي مجهودك​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (23 فبراير 2017)

شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك الطيب


----------



## mohamed_72 (25 فبراير 2017)

نتمنى من المهندس العزيز [MENTION=448426]حسين رضا[/MENTION] 
أن يكمل ما بدءه ويطور ما توقف في البرنامج ويزود عليه ما أمكن 
صراحة البرنامج ممتاز


----------



## ALIENG2000 (13 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعادة رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر وهل يوجد تحديث للبرنامج ؟ وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمود علام (11 نوفمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم 
فى نسخة للبرنامج عليها الكود aci -318-m-14
وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## eng.olla (13 نوفمبر 2018)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hawkar1 (12 ديسمبر 2018)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## amrcivil (18 ديسمبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## mohammad yassin (28 نوفمبر 2021)

السلام عليكم ...
البرنامج ممتاز جدا .. احتاج اعمل activaion للبرنامج عشان اتمكن من امر الطباعة 
كيف هي الطريقة


----------



## a7med_zd_4 (13 ديسمبر 2021)

برجاء اعادة الرفع مرة اخري الان التحميل غير متاح


----------

